# The Watch Snob's opinion of Panerai



## Spiederia (Mar 6, 2010)

_This was on AskMen.com. 

"I'm a recent graduate of state school X and I am about to start a career in some boring, suited-up field. I want a watch that I think will give me a personality even though it's apparent to all that I do not have one. Should I buy a Panerai? I once saw a guy driving a BMW with a hot blond sitting shotgun wearing a Panerai or a Breitling (they're huge and flashy) -- and that's how you attract attention, right? Please advise, Watch Snob."_

Sounds familiar, doesn't it? It should because you probably wrote me one of these messages. However, as of right now, I will not be answering anything that sounds remotely close to the above. Get over the hackneyed, mainstream choices and move on to something real. There is nothing, and I do mean nothing, worse than a young man who wears a Panerai watch. These watches were cool five years ago, and even then they were only cool if you were Italian (and I don't mean _Jersey Shore_ Italian -- I mean actually a resident of Italy). Sure, Sheamus had a Radiomir back in 2004, but after one week of wrist time and the type of attention he received, he ended up trading it in for a vintage Rolex Submariner. If you think wearing a Panerai is cool in the year 2010, you probably also think you invented the boat shoe and the ironic mustache trends.

If you want to know what I think is on the polar opposite end of the authentic and cool spectrum, look at anything from A. Lange & Sohne. This German uber-manufacture is making the best men's watches in the world right now. Its Datograph is likely the greatest chronograph movement ever made, and it's just as great to look at as it is to feel start, stop and reset in your hand. If you're a man of distinction, a man who really has the world by its throat, you need a Lange on your wrist. A Panerai is child's play -- a cheap toy worn only by clowns. Yes, I said clowns.

Now that I have told you what I think about Panerai once and for all, and also who I believe to be the _ne plus ultra_ of the horological world, can we stop with the recommendation questions?

Sincerely,

The Watch Snob


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

Trolling to stir the pot?! This is old news. 

One man's opinion and we all know opinions are like a-hats, everyone has one.


----------



## Spiederia (Mar 6, 2010)

snoballz said:


> Trolling to stir the pot?! This is old news.
> 
> One man's opinion and we all know opinions are like a-hats, everyone has one.


I personally like the looks of some of the Panerai line. His opinions do make me think twice before buying a Panerai though. Not that I have ruled them out...just want to look at other options first.

I believe one basic element that the watch snob misses is the reasoning behind each watch collector...as we all know, there are numerous types of people in the watch world. Some of us pick a brand because we like it (regardless of it's reputation), and others pick watches to impress (he seems to pick on these types unless they wear an A.Lange & Sohne, Glashutte, IWC, Patek, or JLC).

After reading his posting(s) on Panerai (assuming his postings are based on fact regarding Panerai's scrambled history), I probably will look elsewhere.


----------



## blairtolar (Oct 14, 2009)

This drives me NUTS. I buy/choose/wear said watch to please me and NO ONE else. Same thing with what clothes I wear, and more importantly, the way I wear them (untucked and wrinkled). The watch snob to me seems to be a bit miserable and concerned with what others think. I pity the fool.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Funny, he seems confident that he knows Panerai is out of style, yet he has no idea that boat shoes are back in style!


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Spiederia said:


> After reading his posting(s) on Panerai (assuming his postings are based on fact regarding Panerai's scrambled history), I probably will look elsewhere.


Good luck with what you choose. But obviously those of us who hang out here love Panerai for the history and community that it represents, not to impress anyone. So we're not going to respond positively to The Watch Snob's comments or your posting of them.


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL @ the notion of wearing a Panerai to be noticed!

Most of them are far less flashy than any run-of-the-mill Breitling, visually. As for brand recognition, if you're not in NYC or LA, you'll likely have a hard time finding someone on the street that knows Panerai is even a watch brand, let alone a luxury brand.

Sounds like the guy asking The Snob, The Snob himself, and the OP are all looking at buying watches from nearly the opposite end of the spectrum from where I buy watches. 

I buy watches that *I* like. I don't care if Stallone does or doesn't wear them, I don't care if ANYONE does or doesn't wear them. Nor do I view Panerai as a "sophisticated" watch. It's a tool watch at its core and always has been. Admittedly, Richemont is trying to change that perception, but I don't agree with that strategy. 

As for The Snob's sense of humor, I'm unimpressed. He's there to give advice/opinion. If he sacrifices his true thoughts for the sake of "humor", what's the point?


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

The funny thing about trolls is that they sure use the same old material.

The so-called "Watch Snob" is seemingly intended as entertainment vice actual reasoned and legitimate sartorial and / or educational commentary on watches. I read one of the columns once in a while for amusement and bemusement, but as to holding the 16 year old (he cannot be older than that, right) up as a legitimate watch commentator is a stretch.

Like several others have mentioned, I do not seek external validation as to what I wear, be it watches or clothes. I buy and wear what I like and enjoy, as much for the aesthetics as for the mechanical and historical aspects.

James


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

handwound said:


> LOL @ the notion of wearing a Panerai to be noticed!
> 
> Most of them are far less flashy than any run-of-the-mill Breitling, visually. As for brand recognition, if you're not in NYC or LA, you'll likely have a hard time finding someone on the street that knows Panerai is even a watch brand, let alone a luxury brand.
> 
> ...


Great points. Maybe one person in my entire town would recognize my watch. My brother-in-law wears a Rolex because it's a "Rollie" and people will recognize it. I wear a Panerai because I love it even if people think it's ugly.

And you're dead on with the sophistication vs. tool thing. I purposely try to find the most beat up ammo strap I can to put on my Pam.


----------



## Spiederia (Mar 6, 2010)

I actually enjoy reading his comments but also feels he ridicules the brands that are not "prestigious" by his own admission. 

I do understand his views though...people send in comments/ questions and talk about so-called high-end pieces, when actually they are talking about mid-range watches (or low-range). He simply corrects people and gives very logical input (and conversely, sometimes downright ugly comments). 

I did not post his comments to cause any adverse responses or negative feelings towards the Watch Snob. I simply posted it illustrating an opinion of his. 

With that said, after reading his opinions on Panerai (and their horological history - or lack thereof), I feel it's a brand that basically was "saved" by celebrity exposure in recent years. I agree that they are well built and beautiful watches, but I also feel they are overpriced and are a fashion brand. 

That's just my opinion obviously.


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

Spiederia said:


> His opinions do make me think twice before buying a Panerai though.


His opinions? do you know him personally? is he an influential contributor to your life? lemme guess, he pays your bills, feeds your family and puts a roof over your head?

You're right you know, his opinions should definitley make up your mind for you.

:-x:roll:


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Spiederia said:


> With that said, after reading his opinions on Panerai (and their horological history - or lack thereof), I feel it's a brand that basically was "saved" by celebrity exposure in recent years. I agree that they are well built and beautiful watches, but I also feel they are overpriced and are a fashion brand.
> 
> That's just my opinion obviously.


If you think Panerai is overpriced, let us know how you feel about those Patek, Vacheron, Breguet, A. Lange, and AP prices.


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

Dont feed the trolls.


----------



## Spiederia (Mar 6, 2010)

jacksonian said:


> If you think Panerai is overpriced, let us know how you feel about those Patek, Vacheron, Breguet, A. Lange, and AP prices.


Ok I will...I personally would not compare Panerai to the above mentioned watches.

Eggs and apples.


----------



## lou1010 (Jul 5, 2010)

blairtolar said:


> This drives me NUTS. I buy/choose/wear said watch to please me and NO ONE else. Same thing with what clothes I wear, and more importantly, the way I wear them (untucked and wrinkled). The watch snob to me seems to be a bit miserable and concerned with what others think. I pity the fool.


I personally have no clue/interest on who this watch snob person is, but I agree 100% with this comment. Couldnt have said it better.

I am looking to buy my first PAM because I like them. Dont care what anyone else thinks.

:-!


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

lou1010 said:


> I personally have no clue/interest on who this watch snob person is, but I agree 100% with this comment. Couldnt have said it better.
> 
> I am looking to buy my first PAM because I like them. Dont care what anyone else thinks.
> 
> :-!


Greetings to the forum, if you agree 100% you need to do it with a Mr T voice!

Now lets see a pic of that Seawolf.


----------



## tonch504 (Sep 1, 2010)

Chivers said:


> .............that doyen of sophistication Sylvester ('I'll have a dozen of dose') Stallone.b-)


Ah yes, and what sophistication is displayed when one chooses to make fun of a person's speech. But never mind, I'm sure Sylvester Stallone is used to it. He would have had to put up with this type of thing all his life.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Most of my collection no one has ever heard of them. I wear them because I love them.

-O


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

LMAO, I see the Watch Snob is at it again! He really enjoys 'pushing' those buttons....


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

akira23 said:


> LMAO, I see the Watch Snob is at it again! He really enjoys 'pushing' those buttons....


Hey, I like your wish list!


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yea! Thanks jaytaylor,
Just need the funds to make all come true.....;-)


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

Spiederia said:


> ...but I also feel they are overpriced and are a fashion brand.
> 
> That's just my opinion obviously.


A fashion brand? Please define "fashion" brand for me. I don't know of any fashion brands that are making their own in-house movements. A fashion brand to me would be Kenneth Cole or Armani or LV watches.

I'll agree that they are overpriced - as are ALL luxury items, regardless of category. But, that's the price of admission. Believe me, _nothing_ else is a Panerai. I've tried to "replace" my PAM lust with everything from an Omega Planet Ocean to a Breitling Chrono Avenger to a Damasko DC66. They are all lovely timepieces in their own right, but nothing scratches that Panerai itch. Once you come to terms with that, pricing is really irrelevant.

:-!


----------



## snoballz (Jul 25, 2008)

handwound said:


> I'll agree that they are overpriced - as are ALL luxury items, regardless of category. But, that's the price of admission. Believe me, _nothing_ else is a Panerai. I've tried to "replace" my PAM lust with everything from an Omega Planet Ocean to a Breitling Chrono Avenger to a Damasko DC66. They are all lovely timepieces in their own right, but nothing scratches that Panerai itch. Once you come to terms with that, pricing is really irrelevant.
> 
> :-!


Can't say it any better so I won't.


----------



## mikem69 (Mar 8, 2009)

why make comments about Panerai, that no one here is going to appreciate. I love Panerai and making these type of comments on this forum bothers me. I am sure I am not the only one. "Feel they are overpriced and a fashion brand"? 

It's like me thinking breitlings are too flashy (which i dont think) and making the comment over at the breitling forum. What is the point?


----------



## swissmade78 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll agree that they are overpriced - as are ALL luxury items, regardless of category. But, that's the price of admission. Believe me, _nothing_ else is a Panerai. I've tried to "replace" my PAM lust with everything from an Omega Planet Ocean to a Breitling Chrono Avenger to a Damasko DC66. They are all lovely timepieces in their own right, but nothing scratches that Panerai itch. Once you come to terms with that, pricing is really irrelevant.

:-![/QUOTE]

Bravo my man, spot on!!


----------

